# built an EZ engine, my first engine!



## jimmyocharlie (Dec 5, 2009)

i've built my first engine, the EZ. its the first time i've ever made anything for the pleasure of making it!






its not on a base due to lack of metal :

its rough and ready and i've learned a lot! i ran it for a few minutes, took it to pieces and cleaned it all. it would then run by blowing (hard !!) in to the feed pipe. 

i was over come then, stuck the airline gun on to the inlet, i managed to forget i'd let the compressor run to 100 PSI, it went mental!! i was mesmorised  next thing was a loud pop and the piston and conrod made a break for freedom.

put it all back together and it runs a treat. i'm inspired to go for another build now.......... just got to decide what! and do a neater job 
A big thank you for the plans and the insperation :bow: :bow:


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats! :bow: ;D How about a video?


----------



## Cedge (Dec 5, 2009)

Jim,
There aren't many things in life that give you that thrill. Among them are that first kiss, first child and that first running engine. The engine doesn't cost one anything near what the other two cost...LOL.

Steve


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Dec 5, 2009)

heres a video, sorry its not edited ???


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 5, 2009)

I love threads like this. A first engine, and a new enthusiastic builder. 
Congrats Jimmy!


----------



## black85vette (Dec 5, 2009)

Jimmy; congrats!! You are on your way. Thanks for the photo and video. Nice adaptation on the connecting rod. Making use of what you have on hand is part of building engines. As for the base you can adapt there also. How about a piece of wood? It should work fine and look good too.  It feels cool to make something and have it work doesn't it? Now on to bigger and more complicated projects and see what you can do.

Next time how about some pics as you build? We love to watch a project as it progresses.

BTW; my wife watched the video and noted that your right thumb nail looks just like mine. :big: She thinks it is the badge of a machinist.


----------



## 4156df (Dec 5, 2009)

Way to go, Jim. Now on to the next one...
Dennis


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 5, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> BTW; my wife watched the video and noted that your right thumb nail looks just like mine. :big: She thinks it is the badge of a machinist.



Or the mark of a really bad manicurist...


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrat's Jimmy

Nice Job

Are you hooked now?

Tony


----------



## va4ngo (Dec 5, 2009)

Well done Jimmy,
Yes its a great sensation watching those little machined pieces come together as an assembly, then have pressure pumped into those crevices and have the whole lot come to life!

Keep going, I Will look out for your next project


Phil


----------



## itowbig (Dec 5, 2009)

;D  yeeehhaaaaaaawwwwwww :bow:
dont ya just love that when you get all the parts together and it works th_wav
 woohoo1  good job  i think im more excited that you  way to go man


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Dec 5, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> BTW; my wife watched the video and noted that your right thumb nail looks just like mine. :big: She thinks it is the badge of a machinist.



i did that at work, i had just skimed up a set of jaws and offering the part up i slipped, hit the corner of the jaw with my thumb nail :'( blood squirted out and it hurt, a lot :big:

best thing was, my next set up that night, i did it again, the second time i thought i'd took it off!!!!!!!!

thanks for the comments  i'm going to leave this engine as it is now, i rushed too many things on it. it'll serve as inspiration and a reminder not to rush :big: :big:


and yes, i can't wait to sart another one


----------

